# No Sound when playing DVD's with Windows Media Player 11



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey. I just installed XP a couple weeks ago, and all of a sudden WMP11 isn't playing any sound when I play DVD's anymore. These are all commercial DVD's I'm trying to play. Other sound and video files work fine, but DVD playback has no sound. I've tried this on a variety of discs with no luck. What the hell happened and how do I fix it?

Note: I already uninstalled and reinstalled WMP.


----------



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, it's still not working with WMP after re-installing my sound drivers, but I just downloaded VLC and it appears to work with that, so whatever I guess.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...try installing this codec pack

use the default settings for installing.....if it doesn't fix the prob. go to add/remove progs. and uninstall it

or stick with vlc (nothing ventured...etc.)


----------

